# Out and about around Chelsea, London



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 21, 2012)

I was in London yesterday for meetings and a party and I took some time between the meetings and the party to take some photos along the Thames. The weather was pretty good unlike today - pouring down here in the Lake District.

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/5.6 1/800 ISO 100




Chelsea-Enbankment by singingsnapper, on Flickr

converted to black and white in Silver efex pro 2 using Pan F 50 profile




chelsea-enbankment-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Looking down the Thames from Battersea Bridge towards the fantastic Albert Bridge:

Same camera lens combo f/8 1/250 ISO 100




Looking-down-the-Thames by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Closer to Albert Bridge looking towards the Houseboats in the middle

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 L at 28mm and f/11 1/125 ISO 100




Albert-Bridge-and-the-Thames by singingsnapper, on Flickr

converted in Silver efex




It's-the-Albert-Bridge-in-black-and-white! by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The houseboats still have the flags in celebration of this special year:

Canon 5D mk III EF 180 L macro at f/6.3 1/320 ISO 100




patriotic-houseboats by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Above me was an airship which I waited to be over me before using my 180 macro to capture it

f/8 and 1/1400




London-airship by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Finally a candid of a cyclist using the same lens

f/7.1 1/320 ISO 200




cyclist-on-enbankment by singingsnapper, on Flickr




cyclist-on-embankment-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

The cyclist was using the same lens as you? ;D 8)


----------

